# Elu DB180 Wood Turning Lathe



## hammer n nails (8 Jul 2012)

hi all i have seen the Elu DB180 Wood Turning Lathe on e.bay do you think this would make a good starter lathe for me bear in mind i have not a clue about lathes budget is also limited ..............Roger


----------



## Mike Wingate (8 Jul 2012)

I have had mine for over 25 years. It is brilliant bolted down to a really heavy bench. I have added extra cast alloy heavy tool posts and rests. It takes auto 4 jaw chuchs as well as a pair of Craft supplies chucks. !4" table tops, deep bowls and vases to lace bobbin spindles. I would not get rid of mine, even though I have the use or a long bed and bowl head Graduates. It cost me £149 at a wood show and I picked it up from a shop outside London on the way home in a VW Polo.


----------



## hammer n nails (8 Jul 2012)

great will see if i can win the one on e bay 2 more days to go yet it could all change !


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jul 2012)

Not sure if Elu are still going but they were a Swiss company and their stuff is good solid machinery. I have a 20 year old chop saw that was used on a building site until I got it and it is still working fine. Go for it. 

Pete


----------



## chill (9 Jul 2012)

now part of black & decker et al


----------

